# How soon is too soon?



## elukjanovs (Apr 1, 2015)

Really looking forward to this years Morel season! I'm located near Springfield Ohio, Does anyone have any info on how early I should get out and look? Or decent locations? Thanks a ton!
Erica


----------



## sbilyeu75 (May 2, 2013)

I'm in Fairborn. I went out today. Today was too soon, but it was so nice out I couldn't resist.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

I live in Xenia and will be out looking for sure on friday.Not expecting any Morels but the hope is there.But you may find some oysters now.My friend has found 2 nice batches in the last 2 days.My soil temp readings this morning was a 45 everywhere in my yard.This evening it was 50 in the full shade and 60 in the full sun.


----------



## sharpsbarn99 (May 9, 2013)

Hey Ant, thanks for the temps. That's encouraging stuff. We are VERY close. If temps keep trending upward, and we get a couple days of rain, hit the hillsides with a glimmer of hope on Monday. 2 weeks from now, we should be swimming in morels!


----------

